# Bunny vs Goat



## Pipp (Apr 16, 2007)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVFWw3-1bHY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVFWw3-1bHY[/ame]

:shock:


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 16, 2007)

haha that rabbit OWNS that goat. Funny! Reminds me of the snake video.

Nadia


----------



## Haley (Apr 17, 2007)

Haha! That is hilarious. Now, Im sure we're all wondering what this domestic bunny is doing running amuck unsupervised 

I could see Lucy trying that one though. Better not let her see the video :shock:


----------



## ec (Apr 17, 2007)

Maybe you guys should check out Harvey the Herder:

http://www.grendel.org/hunter/db/graphic/harvey_the_herder/


----------



## Mikoli (Apr 17, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## puertovallartafish (Apr 22, 2007)

wow thats carzy


----------



## storminstaffs (Apr 22, 2007)

haha thats one crazy bun


----------



## m.e. (Apr 22, 2007)

:lol

I'm not sure what's funnier: the rabbit's gutsy leaps, or the goat's attempt to headbutt the bunny :rofl:


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow....bunny taking on a thing 5, 6 times itssize. Nice lol. Was very sweet but what the hell did the bunny think itwas doing??!!! Too much confidence for such a defensless....(well I saydefensless...iv just watched the movie....hehe.)....animal


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Apr 28, 2007)

I can understand the guy speaking in the video!!


----------

